# Older Horse Makes Weird Sounds When Eating



## karleetanton (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey all,

So I just moved my 26 year old Arab/QuarterHorse cross to a new boarding place and I noticed that when he was eating grass the other day, it almost sounded as if there was a squeaking noise coming from his teeth/mouth? Then today when I was out there, I was feeding him his senior feed and when he was chewing it there was like a weird grinding, clunking sound? I have never heard him make either of these noises before when eating.

I had his teeth checked and floated about 2 weeks ago, just before i moved him this past weekend to the new boarding place. Prior to that his teeth were checked last spring. The vet did say that he had 2 missing teeth in the back of his mouth and a few loose teeth.

Also the lady that watches over the boarding stable said that she noticed that he was chewing and spitting out balls of hay, so she was gonna try him on another type of hay.

So my question is, should I get another vet out to take another look at his teeth and get them re-done or is there something else i can do? 

Any help or advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I would get another vet to check it out... we just got a new vet, and turns out my old vet was not doing a good job on my horses teeth AT ALL.. ended up being a mess in my guys mouth :? Thank goodness it's all better now though!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Wadding hay and spitting it out is a CLASSIC sign of tooth issues. He could have a loose tooth making all that noise and the floating could have missed a few points.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

karleetanton said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I just moved my 26 year old Arab/QuarterHorse cross to a new boarding place and I noticed that when he was eating grass the other day, it almost sounded as if there was a squeaking noise coming from his teeth/mouth? Then today when I was out there, I was feeding him his senior feed and when he was chewing it there was like a weird grinding, clunking sound? I have never heard him make either of these noises before when eating.
> 
> ...


my old guy is doing that also but i thought his hay was just wet. he has 2 teeth! 1 in the front and 1 below that one it looks like he has a pinchers (he also has some in the back (like 3) but he mostly gums his food)


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he could have some loose or cracked teeth. my old horses make a squeek sound when chewing, because they have such smooth surfaces and such few teeth. th clunk would be a cracked or very loose tooth


----------

